# voulez-vous une énigme policière ?



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

... attention, c'est un peu long !!
cela demandera quelques épisodes _(et donc du suspens !!)




_


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

*à la demande générale :*_
"Ils avaient dû arriver en éteignant leurs lampes-torches, car je n'eus conscience de leur présence qu'au moment où l'un d'eux alluma la sienne juste derrière mon dos, en disant:
- Alors, qu'est-ce qui se passe?
Il me surprit là, debout comme un crétin, avec le ressort dans ma main, regardant les pièces qui dégringolaient du téléphone payant. Il y avait de l'argent sur tout le sol de la cabine, et sur l'étagère sous le combiné. Une pièce ou deux étaient coincées dans le métal tordu.
Je ne me retournai pas. Je me disais que j'aurais la lumière juste dans les yeux, et je ne voulais pas que la situation empire encore. Je me contentai de ne pas bouger, regardant son grand bras s'élever et sa grosse main revisser l'ampoule électrique au-dessus de nos têtes. Il s'inséra dans la cabine téléphonique, me coinçant contre la paroi tandis qu'il fermait la porte. La lumière se fit.
Il grogna comme s'il avait prévu ce qu'il voyait.
- On fracture la cagnotte, hein ? Allez, fiston, on sort ; et on va causer. Il ouvrit la porte et la lampe s'éteignit. Je commençais à me retourner, quand sa torche s'alluma de nouveau
- Arrête. Ne fais pas un mouvement. (Il haussa la voix.) Andy, ôte le sandwich qui est dans mon sac, et apporte-moi le sac.
Quelques secondes après, j'entendis claquer la portière et l'autre flic s'amena. Celui qui me tenait épinglé dit à son copain:
- Merci. Junior, ici présent, va nettoyer son gâchis. Tourne-toi, mon garçon. Parfait. Maintenant, donne ce bout d'acier. Pose-le là.
Une grosse main s'avança devant moi, un mouchoir étalé sur la paume. Je déposai la lame de ressort sur le mouchoir. Mes empreintes se trouveraient sur le métal. J'étais vraiment coincé.
- Écoutez, dis-je. C'est pas moi. Je viens d'entrer pour téléphoner, et...
- Bien sûr.
Sous l'éclairage de la rue, sa silhouette était impressionnante.
- C'est jamais eux, même quand on les prend la main dans le sac.
- Si vous voulez bien m'écouter...
- Tout ce que je veux écouter, c'est le fric qui va tomber dans ce sac. Au boulot.
On m'avait toujours dit qu'il ne fallait pas discuter avec les flics, et ils étaient deux, dont un plus grand que moi. Je la bouclai, et me mis à ratisser les pièces de monnaie. Je fis attention de ne pas en oublier, pas même une dans le coin du fond, ni ce qui était encore dans la boîte à sous elle-même.
Finalement je me redressai et me retournai. La grosse patte sortit encore de derrière la lampe-torche.
- Okay. Tu peux me le donner, maintenant.
- Écoutez, m'sieur l'agent, dis-je, le plus tranquillement possible, j'ai fait ce que vous désiriez. Si vous voulez m'écouter un instant, je vous dirai une chose qui prouvera que ce n'est pas moi.
- T'essaies de me dire que j'ai pas vu ce que j'ai vu ?
L'autre flic, celui qu'il avait appelé Andy, intervint. Son ton était un peu plus calme.
- Accordons-lui une minute, Mike. Vaudra mieux qu'on rentre en ayant examiné tous les points de vue. Faudrait pas oublier quelque chose qu'on puisse nous reprocher plus tard.
Le grand se tut pendant une seconde.
- Okay, acquiesça-t-il finalement. Écoutons-le.
- Voilà, dis-je en essayant de ne pas montrer mon soulagement. J'étais sorti avec trois autres gars. Je vais vous donner leurs noms...
- Plus tard.
- Je venais de raccompagner le dernier chez lui et je commençais à traverser le parc, quand la bagnole est tombée en panne, juste après le coin, là-bas. C'est l'auto de mon père. Je ne peux pas la faire démarrer, on dirait qu'il y a une poussière dans le pointeau du carburateur. Vous savez bien ce qui se passe quand on laisse une bagnole dehors, surtout dans le parc. Elle est mise en fourrière, et ça coûte cher pour la récupérer. Aussi j'ai pensé qu'il valait mieux téléphoner à papa, puis appeler le garage Brown.
- Et tu n'avais pas de monnaie, alors tu t'es dit que tu allais te servir là-dedans...
Andy l'interrompit encore.
- S'il avait fait ça, il aurait risqué de couper le téléphone, Mike. Laisse-le finir.
Je continuai:
- Quand je suis arrivé en vue de la cabine, il m'a semblé voir quelqu'un sortir et disparaître, mais je n'en suis pas sûr. Et quand je suis entré là-dedans, tout y était comme vous l'avez vu. Le ressort se trouvait sur l'étagère. Comme un idiot, je l'ai ramassé. Et alors vous êtes arrivés. Et voilà.
L'autre flic dit:
- On peut toujours vérifier au sujet de la voiture. Ça ne prendra que quelques minutes. De quel côté est-elle, fiston?
Je montrai du doigt.
- Là-bas, à deux cents mètres. C'est une Chevrolet 57.
Le grand me prit par le bras.
- Allons-y._
(à suivre)


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * à la demande générale :
*_ 

[/QUOTE]

Et sous les ovations de la foule en délire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et sous les ovations de la foule en délire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
pardonne moi, compte tenu de notre "douce altercation" précédente, j'ai mal lu (ul ?) ton "ovation" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_ouais, je me suis souvenu que nous étions en monarchie parlementaire sur les forum MacG... non, alèm, ce n'est pas de la politique !!!   _


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

_"Je marchai avec eux jusqu'à la voiture de police. Ils me mirent devant avec Andy, le chauffeur. Mike s'installa derrière moi. Comme nous passions sous le réverbère, je vis qu'il avait un visage massif et grêlé. Son copain était plus petit, plus mince, avec des sourcils blonds et un nez pointu.
Nous fûmes près de la Chevrolet presque avant que j'aie fini de m'asseoir. Nous nous rangeâmes à côté. Andy allongea une main.
- Les clés.
Je les lui donnai.
- Pour démarrer, il faut...
- Je sais, dit-il en s'extirpant de derrière son volant.
Il alla lancer le démarreur de la Chevrolet, deux ou trois fois, puis sortit et souleva le capot. Il éclaira le moteur avec sa torche pendant une minute, puis ferma le capot et revint.
- C'est bien comme il a dit.
Il me rendit les clés et je me sentis mieux. Mike s'éclaircit la gorge.
- Et alors? Ça ne signifie pas qu'il est innocent.
Andy pianota sur le volant.
- Il ne pourrait pas utiliser ce tacot pour se sauver. Au fait, comment t'appelles-tu, fiston?
- David Carey.
- Et le nom de ton père?
- Samuel E. Carey.
Andy hocha la tête.
- La plaque est à ce nom. Fais voir ton permis de conduire.
Je le lui passai. Il y jeta un coup d'oeil et me le rendit.
- C'est exact.
- Bien sûr, dis-je. Tout est exact. Écoutez, je vous ai dit la vérité. Pourquoi ne pas me laisser partir et vous mettre à la recherche de cet autre type? Il faut encore que je téléphone chez moi, et il vaudrait mieux que j'appelle le garage.
Mike souleva le sac de pièces..
- Qui nous dit que tu ne figures pas une ou deux fois déjà sur le registre du sergent Jensen?
- Oh ! non. Je n'ai jamais eu d'histoires de ma vie. Je ne tiens pas a commencer maintenant.
Andy fit:
- On ne veut pas être vaches envers personne, fiston. Mais on serait des drôles de flics si on ne t'emmenait pas au poste. Ils ne feront probablement rien, mais ils aiment bien prendre les décisions eux-mêmes.
- Mais l'auto...
- T'en fais pas pour l'auto. Si tu n'as rien à te reprocher, nous veillerons à ce que tu n'aies pas d'ennui pour quelque chose que tu n'as pu empêcher.
Il poussa le levier sur Marche, et nous roulâmes.
Nous fûmes au poste en moins de dix minutes. Ils m'emmenèrent dans une pièce avec plusieurs chaises en bois le long des murs, un plancher usé et un flic derrière un bureau. Il avait le cheveu brun clairsemé, et une figure en lame de couteau. Je sus que c'était le sergent de nuit, Driscoll.
Il me regarda, impassible, puis sortit une espèce de formulaire et se mit à me poser des questions. Lorsqu'il en arriva à mon âge, et que je dis: « Seize ans », il regarda Mike, puis déclara:
- Vaut mieux appeler ses parents pour qu'ils viennent ici. Qu'a-t-il fait? - On suppose qu'il a fracturé un téléphone public pour prendre la mitraille. Tenez.
Mike posa le sac sur le bureau.
- Alors ils n'auront pas besoin d'avocat. Son vieux suffira.
Mike empoigna le téléphone.
- Quel numéro, petit?
Je me tournai vers le sergent Driscoll.
- Vous allez m'inculper?
Il ne sourcilla même pas.
Il faut que ce soit enregistré, fiston. Ils t'ont amené. Je n'ai pas encore tout entendu. Mais tout ce qui est amené ici doit être inscrit. Maintenant, allons-y. Je ne dis rien, cherchant le moyen d'éviter que mon nom soit sali.
Driscoll reprit :
- Si tu n'as rien fait, ça ne peut pas être retenu contre toi. Tu as seize ans. Nous n'avons pas l'habitude de raconter dans toute la ville quels sont les gosses qui viennent ici. A présent, finissons-en, car j'ai autre chose qui m'occupe.
Andy, qui se tenait à côté de moi, jeta une allumette dans un
cendrier sur le bureau.
- Qu'est-ce qui se passe?
- Une espèce de rixe a éclaté il y a cinq minutes, expliqua Driscoll, près du carrefour de Locust et de la 3e Rue. Et la famille d'une fille a appelé, à peu près au même moment, pour déclarer que la môme est en retard pour rentrer - elle n'est ni chez ses amis ni dans les hôpitaux. Elle a dû se planquer quelque part avec un gars. (Il me regarda.) Elle s'appelle Joyce Reynolds. Tu la connais?
- Je sais qui c'est. Elle est dans la classe au-dessus de moi au collège.
- Avec qui sort-elle?
- J'ai entendu dire que c'est avec Herb Blackwood.
Il regarda un bloc-notes.
- Il déclare ne pas l'avoir vue...
Andy demanda paresseusement:
- Aucun gang de gosses n'a rien fait, ce soir?
- Pas que je sache. Bon... Revenons à nos moutons.
Il regarda Andy, puis Mike.
- Parlez-moi de celui-ci.

Environ une demi-heure après, papa arriva. Il n'entra pas comme un ouragan, comme certains pères qu'on voit à la télévision; et il n'entra pas le chapeau à la main, prêt à se faire marcher dessus. Il me regarda simplement, puis regarda Driscoll (les deux autres étaient repartis au travail), et dit:
- L'agent qui a téléphoné disait que Dave a été surpris en train de fracturer un téléphone public.
Le sergent tapota le papier du bout de son crayon.
- On le dirait, oui, Mr Carey. Mais il y a une histoire au sujet de votre auto, qui pourrait être en sa faveur.
- Que voulez-vous que nous fassions?
Nous.
Le sergent fut précis.
- Nous allons transmettre ce rapport au sergent Jensen, de la Brigade des mineurs, et le laisser vérifier. Pour le moment, nous confions ce garçon à votre garde. Je suggère qu'il revienne ici demain, pour parler avec le sergent Jensen.
- Il viendra. A quelle heure?
Driscoll réfléchit.
- Cela prendra un certain temps. Inutile de lui faire manquer l'école. Disons vers quatre heures.
- Il sera ici à quatre heures. Dois-je venir aussi?
- Comme vous voudrez. Jensen ne les avale pas pour les recracher en petits morceaux. Et parfois, ça s'arrange mieux quand l'enfant est seul. Pourquoi ne pas vous en remettre à lui?
- Entendu.
Papa se détourna et m'examina.
- Tu ne sembles pas mal en point... Mais ta mère dira peut-être quelque chose pour cette terre sur tes genoux. Comment as-tu attrapé ça ?
- Je brossai mon pantalon. Ça ne s'en allait pas bien.
- Je suppose que c'est en m'agenouillant dans cette cabine pour ramasser l'argent. Driscoll fit une légère grimace. Sa voix grinça un peu:
- Il n'a pas été maltraité, si c'est ce que vous voulez dire.
Il nota quelque chose sur le papier placé devant lui.
Papa semble très inoffensif quelquefois, mais ce ne fut pas le cas; ses yeux brillèrent, et je crus presque voir ses cheveux crépiter.
- Personne n'a suggéré ça, avant que vous le fassiez, lança-t-il à Driscoll. Personne n'en *parlera* si ce n'est pas nécessaire. Mais *quelqu'un* le fera si cela s'avère nécessaire.
Il se retourna vers moi.
- Maintenant, dis-moi ce qui est arrivé à la voiture et rentrons chez nous._
(à suivre)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> *  Andy, ôte le sandwich qui est dans mon sac 

[/QUOTE]

Encore une histoire de sandwich  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

Comme quoi il est prudent d'avoir une carte de téléphone


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

Soudain j'y pense, elle tient pas debout ton histoire Applepie, le gamin a seize ans et il conduit


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Janvier 2003)

Oui, mais vu la voiture qu'il conduit, il y a des chances que ce soit aux pays chéri de Georges Bouche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quoi, c'est pas politique là ?!


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

OK j'avais pas fais attention, mais je me demande où est l'énigme


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Soudain j'y pense, elle tient pas debout ton histoire Applepie, le gamin a seize ans et il conduit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
possible dans certains états des states !!


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * OK j'avais pas fais attention, mais je me demande où est l'énigme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
*impatiente comme une femme (supposée) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Oui, mais vu la voiture qu'il conduit, il y a des chances que ce soit aux pays chéri de Georges Bouche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quoi, c'est pas politique là ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
*ouais, mais je serais toi, je ferais gaffe à son gros missile !! 












*


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * OK j'avais pas fais attention, mais je me demande où est l'énigme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
tu imagines la suite !!
que peut-on lui reprocher, à ce jeune david carey ?
il a l'air bien sympa et bien poli... son père aurait dû acheter une voiture à injection, c'est pas de bol !! et puis ces vauriens qui vandalisent une cabine téléphonique quand on en a besoin !!!
c'était un petit résumé !!


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

Et a quelle heure se passe cette scène ?


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et a quelle heure se passe cette scène ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
nuitamment au début, diurnement pour la suite !!
désolé, je ne possède qu'un cadran solaire... tu voulais peut-être les secondes


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
nuitamment au début, diurnement pour la suite !!
désolé, je ne possède qu'un cadran solaire... tu voulais peut-être les secondes   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et ce gamin se promène comme ça en pleine nuit ? Que font ses parents ?


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et ce gamin se promène comme ça en pleine nuit ? Que font ses parents ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
tu deviens indiscrète, là... que fais-tu quand ton(es) enfant(s) est(sont) à l'école, en gouter ou dans la (belle) famille !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et ce gamin se promène comme ça en pleine nuit ? Que font ses parents ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Cà a eu un sacré effet sur Barbarella l'histoire du petit Charles Henri : depuis elle n'arrête pas de poser des questions ouvertes. J'espère que ce n'est pas trop le cas chez toi avec ton mari


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
tu deviens indiscrète, là... que fais-tu quand ton(es) enfant(s) est(sont) à l'école, en gouter ou dans la (belle) famille !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne vois pas le rapport


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

_"Le lendemain matin, au collège, ce fut comme d'habitude mais, vers la fin de l'heure du déjeuner, Jack Burton m'arrêta au passage dans le hall. Comme à son habitude, il penchait la tête de côté, ce qui lui faisait lever les yeux. Son regard était un peu soucieux.
- Je te remercie de m'avoir téléphoné, ce matin. Les flics m'ont .parlé, comme tu me l'avais dit.
J'arborai un air confiant. Inutile d'effrayer mon meilleur témoin.
- Tu leur as bien dit à quelle heure je t'ai quitté, j'espère? Tu habites tout près du parc, et ils verront ainsi que j'ai dit toute la vérité au sujet de la bagnole et du reste.
.Il plaça ses pouces au bord des poches de son pantalon.
- Bien sûr. Il faut se tenir les coudes... Je sais. Dis-moi, Dave, quand tu m'as déposé, tu n'as pas aperçu Joyce Reynolds?
- Joyce Reynolds? Non. Pourquoi donc?
- Elle habite à deux maisons de chez moi, tu te rappelles? Elle a disparu.
- Ils en parlaient au poste hier soir. Mais en quoi ça te concerne?
- Elle était sortie avec Tom Fisher. Fâchée contre Herb Blackwood, paraît-il, elle avait pris ce rendez-vous avec Tom, à la place. Tom dit qu'il l'a ramenée vers minuit et quart, presque au moment où tu m'as déposé. Il ne l'a pas accompagnée à sa porte - quelle andouille ! - et il ignore si elle est rentrée ou non. Elle n'est pas rentrée. Alors, où est-elle allée? Les flics m'ont demandé si je lavais vue. J'ai été obligé de leur dire non.
- Eh bien, moi non plus, dis-je. J'ai été suffisamment occupé à essayer de me sortir de cette histoire de téléphone. Tu m'épauleras, dis ? .
Il me sourit rapidement.
- Te bile pas. Je ferai ce que je pourrai.
- Dis la vérité, c'est tout. Dis la vérité.  _


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne vois pas le rapport  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
*ah bon !!!???  *


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Janvier 2003)




----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

C'est vrai que ça se complique, mais y a t-il un rapport entre les deux affaires ?


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'est vrai que ça se complique, mais y a t-il un rapport entre les deux affaires ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
*on va voir !!!
merci de lire mon histoire, ©barbapapa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
on va voir !!!
merci de lire mon histoire, ©barbapapa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

[/QUOTE]

De rien, mais si je comprends bien, on à rien à faire, juste à lire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

De rien, mais si je comprends bien, on à rien à faire, juste à lire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non, je voudrais susciter des réactions :
"il se défend mal ce david"
"sont méchants ces policiers"
"compréhensif ce père"
"où est-elle passée cette joyce : fugue, enlèvement, tourisme ?"
"tu rédiges mal, ApplePie"


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
non, je voudrais susciter des réactions :
"il se défend mal ce david"
"sont méchants ces policiers"
"compréhensif ce père"
"où est-elle passée cette joyce : fugue, enlèvement, tourisme ?"
"tu rédiges mal, ApplePie" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
non, je voudrais susciter des réactions :
"il se défend mal ce david"
"sont méchants ces policiers"
"compréhensif ce père"
"où est-elle passée cette joyce : fugue, enlèvement, tourisme ?"
"tu rédiges mal, ApplePie" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà qui est clair, je voudrais savoir qui est cette Joyce, savoir aussi ce que David et ses copains ont fait cette nuit là. Pourquoi donnent-ils l'impression d'avoir un secret ?


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Voilà qui est clair, je voudrais savoir qui est cette Joyce, savoir aussi ce que David et ses copains ont fait cette nuit là. Pourquoi donnent-ils l'impression d'avoir un secret ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
tu es une bonne lectrice (typiquement féminin, cela !! sauf exception, jamais réussi à coincer un guss avec un livre *ouvert !!!
*par contre, tu sais qui est joyce : c'est une jeune femme plus agée que david (fréquentant la même école), qui sortait avec herb, mais sur, un coup de tête, l'a laissé tombé pour tom avec lequel elle est sortie le soir de sa disparition. elle habite à côté de chez jack, le copain de david raccompagné par celui-ci le même soir !!


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
tu es une bonne lectrice (typiquement féminin, cela !! sauf exception, jamais réussi à coincer un guss avec un livre ouvert !!!

[/QUOTE]

Alors, qu'est-ce que je disais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
par contre, tu sais qui est joyce : c'est une jeune femme plus agée que david (fréquentant la même école), qui sortait avec herb, mais sur, un coup de tête, l'a laissé tombé pour tom avec lequel elle est sortie le soir de sa disparition. elle habite à côté de chez jack, le copain de david raccompagné par celui-ci le même soir !!       * 

[/QUOTE] 

Pourquoi Jack n'a-t-il pas raccompagné Joyce jusqu'à sa porte ?


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Pourquoi Jack n'a-t-il pas raccompagné Joyce jusqu'à sa porte ?      * 

[/QUOTE]
*Tom (tu vas me faire regretter mon dernier post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










) !!!
il ne l'a pas raccompagné parce qu'à cet âge, les garçons sont stupides (et pas galants)... et souvent après aussi d'ailleurs !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
Tom (tu vas me faire regretter mon dernier post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










) !!!
il ne l'a pas raccompagné parce qu'à cet âge, les garçons sont stupides (et pas galants)... et souvent après aussi d'ailleurs !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais raccompagner une jolie fille comme Joyce jusqu'à sa porte, tous les garçons en rêvent. D'ailleurs elle n'a pas eu de mal à trouver un remplaçant à Herb. Il fallait qu'il y ait quelque chose de très important pour que Tom renonce à lui voler un baiser à l'abri de la porte cochère.  *


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Oui mais raccompagner une jolie fille comme Joyce jusqu'à sa porte, tous les garçons en rêvent. D'ailleurs elle n'a pas eu de mal à trouver un remplaçant à Herb. Il fallait qu'il y ait quelque chose de très important pour que Tom renonce à lui voler un baiser à l'abri de la porte cochère.   * 

[/QUOTE]
ah le romantisme féminin !!!
il y avait peut-être un match de basket ou de football à la tv (n'oublie pas le décalage horaire).
que pèse une joyce face à 18 ou 20 joueurs grands, beaux et musclés !!


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
ah le romantisme féminin !!!
il y avait peut-être un match de basket ou de football à la tv (n'oublie pas le décalage horaire).
que pèse une joyce face à 18 ou 20 joueurs grands, beaux et musclés !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

En ce qui me concerne le choix est vite fait, mais lui


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

En ce qui me concerne le choix est vite fait, mais lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
*elle n'est (hélas) pas dans le scénario ni dans le casting :




et lui  non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

Dommage pour eux, c'est la vie


----------



## ApplePie (24 Janvier 2003)

_"J'allai seul au commissariat de police pour voir le sergent Jensen, à quatre heures comme il avait été dit. Maman essaya d'obliger papa à m'accompagner, mais, ayant réfléchi, il déclara que je devais apprendre maintenant à affronter plus souvent seul les événements. Il s'était renseigné sur Jensen et pensait qu'on me laisserait ma chance.
Le bureau de Jensen, ce n'était guère plus qu'une table, trois chaises et un tas de classeurs. Le sergent était un petit flic, avec pas mal de gris dans les cheveux. Il semblait avoir un assez bon naturel mais, lorsqu'il me regarda de ses yeux noisette, j'eus l'impression quil m'avait toujours connu, qu'il savait tout de moi.
Il m'indiqua du geste une chaise devant son bureau et me considéra en silence pendant une minute ou deux. Finalement, il se décida.
- David Carey... Je n'ai encore jamais eu l'occasion de te voir auparavant, Dave.
- Ce n'est pas ma faute si vous l'avez cette fois, sergent.
- Je me demande comment il faut prendre ça, dit-il calmement.
Ceci me désarçonna un peu. Il trouvait déjà un double sens à ce que je disais, alors que j'avais à peine ouvert la bouche.
- Eh bien, j'ai toujours essayé de me tenir à l'écart de tout ce qui pouvait créer des ennuis. Et voilà que les événements se tournent contre moi, et que je suis poursuivi pour une chose que je n'ai pas faite.
- Il y a des tas de jeunes qui pillent et cambriolent actuellemen1 sans qu'on arrive à les pincer. Pour autant que je sache, tu pourrais faire partie d'un des gangs que nous recherchons. Tu saisis ?
Jensen feuilleta quelques papiers.
- J'ai un certain nombre de rapports sur toi, Dave. De bon rapports. C'est en ta faveur. Bien sûr, dit-il avec une voix un peu plus âpre, on a eu un jeune ici il y a environ trois mois. A peu près ton âge. Ce qu'on appelait « un garçon modèle». Il décida de voler une voiture, et le fit - mais il fut pris. Donc...
Je ne bronchai pas.
- Ce garçon, ainsi que ces vandales que nous n'avons pas encore pris, pensent qu'ils ne sont pas des hommes s'ils agissent en citoyens normaux. S'ils ne sont pas chefs de bandes ou quelque chose comme ça, il faut qu'ils fassent leurs preuves autrement. Ça pourrait être ton cas. Non ?
J'essayai de trouver ce qu'il fallait dire. Jensen m'observait.
- Dave, si tu as encore quoi que ce soit à nous déclarer sur cette affaire, je te conseille de nous le dire maintenant. Cela facilitera les choses si nous décidons de pousser plus avant. - Sergent, j'ignore ce que vous voulez que je dise, mais tout ce que je peux vous déclarer, c'est que je n'y suis pour rien. Je n'y peux rien si ça se présente mal.
Il haussa les épaules.
- Très bien.
Il regarda de nouveau ses papiers.
- Contre toi, il y a le fait que tu as été pris dans une cabine téléphonique dont le coffre avait été forcé, et l'argent répandu partout. Tu avais une lame de ressort d'auto dans la main. Tes empreintes digitales étaient sur le métal. Elles étaient aussi sur 1e coffre du combiné. Qu'en dis-tu ?
Malgré moi, je me mis à transpirer un peu.
- J'ai mis mes mains sur le coffre quand ils m'ont demandé de ramasser tout l'argent. Il y en avait encore un peu dedans. Je n'ai pu faire autrement. L'ont-ils mentionné ?
Il inscrivit quelque chose.
- Non. Je vérifierai.
- Avez-vous trouvé d'autres empreintes sur cette lame de ressort ?
- Oui, mais on n'a rien pu en tirer. Elles étaient brouillées par les tiennes.
- N'est-ce pas en ma faveur ?
Il pinça les lèvres brièvement.
- Peut-être. Il se pourrait aussi que tu aies simplement ramassé ce bout d'acier quelque part, sachant que les empreintes d'un autre se trouveraient dessus.
- Sergent, dis-je, si c'était le cas, pourquoi aurais-je été assez bête pour me servir de ce truc avec les mains nues ? Pourquoi y déposer mes propres empreintes ?
Sa réponse fut faite sur un ton conciliant.
- Ça n'aurait guère de sens. Et en ta faveur, il y a ton histoire concernant les gars avec qui tu es sorti, qui est exacte. Nous les avons tous interrogés, et tu as bien fait ce que tu nous as dit. Il semble que tu rentrais par le parc après avoir déposé le jeune Burton.
- Et l'auto... elle n'est pas en ma faveur ?
Il hocha la tête.
- L'auto. Oui. Nous avons téléphoné au garage. Il y avait de la poussière dans le pointeau du carburateur, comme tu l'avais supposé. Les agents qui l'ont amenée certifient qu'elle ne voulait pas démarrer. Tout ceci, plus de bonnes références sur ton caractère, s'additionne en ta faveur. La question est maintenant : ces choses pèsent-elles plus que le fait qu'on t'ait pris pratiquement en flagrant délit. Je me le demande...
- Mais, sergent, la compagnie du téléphone n'a pas perdu d'argent. Ils n'ont qu'à réparer le combiné. Pour moi, il est très important de conserver mon nom sans tache. Pourquoi ne m'accorderiez-vous pas le bénéfice du doute ?
Ses yeux se glacèrent d'un coup.
- La compagnie du téléphone contribue à payer mon salaire, comme tout le monde. Toutes les décisions que je prends doivent être bonnes, quelles que soient les personnes concernées.
Il me laissa mariner un moment, puis dit:
- Parlons d'autre chose. Connais-tu la jeune Joyce Reynolds ?
- Un peu. Je l'aperçois au collège. Elle est dans la classe au-dessus de la mienne.
- Tu l'as vue hier soir ?
- Non. J'ai entendu dire qu'elle a disparu.
Il me regarda droit dans les yeux:
- Oui. Tu aurais pu la voir.
Ce n'était qu'une simple constatation, mais il semblait presque m'accuser. Ça m'inquiéta. - D'accord, elle habite près de chez Jack Burton, dis-je, mais je ne l'ai pas vue hier soir. Il porta son attention sur le bout de ses doigts.
- Quel genre de fille ?
- Je ne sais pas grand-chose d'elle, sauf d'une façon assez générale. Environ un mètre soixante, des cheveux très noirs, à première vue, elle fait pas tellement d'effet... mais en y regardant mieux... Elle sortait avec Herb Blackwood, mais c'est peut-être fini car il paraît qu'elle était avec Tom Fisher, hier soir.
Il dit tranquillement:
- Je crois savoir que tu t'intéresses un peu à elle, toi aussi.
Je m'échauffai. Jack Burton devait avoir...
- Qui dit ça ?
- Quelqu'un.
- Eh bien, dites à ce quelqu'un qu'il ne sait pas de quoi il parle! Écoutez... elle est avec des grands, et les filles qui sont dans sa classe ne regardent même pas les garçons de la mienne. De plus, elle sort avec quelqu'un.
- Toi, tu sors avec une fille ?
- Non.
Il considéra ses notes.
- Tu as... ? Seize ans. Alors, il est compréhensible que tu ne sortes pas avec une fille. Tu te promènes avec trois ou quatre garçons, et pas de filles ? Comme hier soir ?
- Habituellement, oui.
- Mais Joyce Reynolds... tu n'as jamais essayé ?
J'étais au supplice, mais je ne bronchai pas.
- Elle a un an de plus que moi. Pourquoi essaierais-je ?
- Pourquoi pas ?
- J'aurais l'air d'un gosse, à ses yeux. Ne le comprenez-vous pas ?
Il haussa les épaules.
- Je n'ai pas dit qu'elle accepterait... bien que ce ne soit pas impossible, non plus. 
Je pense qu'il pouvait voir que je fulminais, rien qu'au son de ma voix.
- Sergent, pourquoi perdons-nous notre temps là-dessus ? Ça n'a rien à voir avec un téléphone public cambriolé!
_


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

En tout ca, elle est pas claire cette histoire, y aurait-il une quelconque machination. David cache quelque chose.


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

- Contre toi, il y a le fait que tu as été pris dans une cabine téléphonique dont le coffre avait été forcé, et l'argent répandu partout. Tu avais une lame de ressort d'auto dans la main. Tes empreintes digitales étaient sur le métal. Elles étaient aussi sur 1e coffre du combiné. Qu'en dis-tu ?
Malgré moi, je me mis à transpirer un peu.
- J'ai mis mes mains sur le coffre quand ils m'ont demandé de ramasser tout l'argent. Il y en avait encore un peu dedans. Je n'ai pu faire autrement. L'ont-ils mentionné ?


Ce passage me surprend, il m'est arrivé une fois d'être convoquée au commissariat, les imbéciles ils ne donnent même pas d'explications, pendant une dizaine de jours j'ai fait la revue de ce qui pouvait motiver cette convocation. J'avais étudié tous les cas de figure. Et je me suis présentée me sentant aussi coupable que si j'avais commis un crime. Ils m'ont fait attendre trois quarts d'heure, quand l'inspecteur est venu me chercher j'avais les mains moites et le coeur qui battait le chamade. Quelques minutes plus tard j'ai appris que j'avais été convoquée en tant que témoin pour une affaire qui datait de trois mois.
Ils m'ont posé mille questions, montré autant de photos, mais j'étais incapable d'être sûre de moi.
Alors quand David répond pratiquement du tac au tac "- J'ai mis mes mains sur le coffre quand ils m'ont demandé de ramasser tout l'argent." je dis chapeau quelle maîtrise de soi.


----------



## gribouille (24 Janvier 2003)




----------



## ApplePie (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * - Contre toi, il y a le fait que tu as été pris dans une cabine téléphonique dont le coffre avait été forcé, et l'argent répandu partout. Tu avais une lame de ressort d'auto dans la main. Tes empreintes digitales étaient sur le métal. Elles étaient aussi sur 1e coffre du combiné. Qu'en dis-tu ?
Malgré moi, je me mis à transpirer un peu.
- J'ai mis mes mains sur le coffre quand ils m'ont demandé de ramasser tout l'argent. Il y en avait encore un peu dedans. Je n'ai pu faire autrement. L'ont-ils mentionné ?


Ce passage me surprend, il m'est arrivé une fois d'être convoquée au commissariat, les imbéciles ils ne donnent même pas d'explications, pendant une dizaine de jours j'ai fait la revue de ce qui pouvait motiver cette convocation. J'avais étudié tous les cas de figure. Et je me suis présentée me sentant aussi coupable que si j'avais commis un crime. Ils m'ont fait attendre trois quarts d'heure, quand l'inspecteur est venu me chercher j'avais les mains moites et le coeur qui battait le chamade. Quelques minutes plus tard j'ai appris que j'avais été convoquée en tant que témoin pour une affaire qui datait de trois mois.
Ils m'ont posé mille questions, montré autant de photos, mais j'étais incapable d'être sûre de moi.
Alors quand David répond pratiquement du tac au tac "- J'ai mis mes mains sur le coffre quand ils m'ont demandé de ramasser tout l'argent." je dis chapeau quelle maîtrise de soi.
* 

[/QUOTE]
intéressante ton "aventure" !!
c'est drôle comme l'individu le plus net possible peut douter et perdre ses moyens dans une confrontation avec la police ou la justice.
je te renvoie, par exemple, au magnifique "procès" de kafka.

quant à david... à suivre ; peut-être comprendras-tu rapidement la raison de son assurance


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

Enfin quelqu'un de raisonnable


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Enfin quelqu'un de raisonnable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je dis ça à cause du brouhaha, la pleine lune est passée


----------



## ApplePie (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je dis ça à cause du brouhaha, la pleine lune est passée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
*j'avais compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on est en peine gribouillabaisse !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
j'avais compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on est en peine gribouillabaisse !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 

[/QUOTE]

Que tout ceci est grisant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## ApplePie (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Que tout ceci est grisant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
*ouais... grisanthème plutôt, non ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ApplePie (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> 
*ouais... grisanthème plutôt, non ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_ 

[/QUOTE]
petit rappel : inaugurer les grisanthèmes : se livrer à des activités officielles insignifiantes, lorsqu'on a le pouvoir politique.
_


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
ouais... grisanthème plutôt, non ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

[/QUOTE]

Non   *


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

on remet tout en place,


----------



## ApplePie (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * on remet tout en place,  * 

[/QUOTE]
désolé


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est toi qui a mis cette pagaille ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est toi qui a mis cette pagaille ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'es pas au boulot toi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9h tu m'as dis !!


----------



## ApplePie (25 Janvier 2003)

_"Lorsqu'il me répondit, son visage était dur. ,
- On a trouvé le corps de Joyce Reynolds tard ce matin. Dans le parc, dans une crevasse sous des roches. Pas très loin de cette cabine téléphonique où on t'a ramassé. 
Je ne pus rien dire.
- Elle a été étranglée et assommée, poursuivit-il. peut-être par quelquun qui avait voulu lui faire des avances et qui est devenu fou furieux parce qu'elle n'y répondait pas. Peut-être quelqu'un quelle considérait comme un gosse. Peut-être lui a telle même ri au nez quand il a insisté ? Quen penses-tu ?,
Je retrouvai enfin ma voix.
- Moi ? D'abord vous dites que j'ai fracturé un téléphone public, puis vous dites que j'ai tué Joyce Reynolds. Vous me prenez pour quoi ? L'incarnation de la criminalité juvénile ?
- Ce n'est pas aussi ridicule que tu pourrais le croire, mon gars.
- Moi ? Pourquoi moi ? hurlai-je presque. Savez-vous si Herb Blackwood ne l'attendait pas dans le coin, quand Tom Fisher l'a raccompagnée chez elle ? Savez-vous même si Tom l'a raccompagnée ? Et Jack Burton ? Tout ce que vous avez raconté à mon sujet pourrait s'appliquer à lui - et il habite près de chez elle. Savez-vous s'il ne l'a pas emmenée au parc après mon départ ? Et d'abord à quelle heure a-t-elle été tuée ?'
Jensen regarda ailleurs.
- Nous ne le savons pas encore. Mais nous le saurons.
- Alors...
Il me regarda froidement.
- Je vais te dire ce qui aurait pu se produire en ce qui te concerne. Pas dans le cas de Fisher, de Blackwood, ou de Burton. Dans le tien. Tu lèves cette fille et vous roulez jusqu'au parc. Tu fais une tentative... mais tu n'as pas de succès. Tu deviens furieux et tu la frappes, puis tu l'étrangles. Tu essaies de cacher le corps - provisoirement en tout cas. Ensuite, tu te prépares à partir - et tu n'arrives pas à faire démarrer la bagnole. Tu commences à transpirer. Cette auto est proche du corps. Elle peut te rattacher à ce que tu as fait. Alors tu décides de simuler l'effraction d'un téléphone public. Et même, tu restes assez longtemps dans la cabine pour être sûr d'être pris. Ceci afin de fixer notre attention sur toi juste pour délit mineur, au lieu d'un meurtre. Qui fracturerait une cabine publique alors qu'il vient de commettre un assassinat ? C'est bien imaginé, si personne ne s'en rend compte. Voilà donc ce que nous pouvons relever contre toi. Peux-tu prouver le contraire ?
Mon cerveau avait cogité pendant qu'il accumulait ses arguments.
- Sergent, il vaut mieux vous aiguiller vers les autres. Si j'ai fait ce que vous venez de dire, d'où venait cette lame de ressort ? Celle qui a été utilisée dans la cabine ?
- Comment le saurais-je ?
- Si j'avais fracturé ce téléphone pour détourner votre attention de Joyce, il fallait que je trouve rapidement ce bout d'acier, n'est-ce pas ? Vous savez que le parc est très bien entretenu. D'où venait cette lame ?
- Du coffre de ta voiture, sans doute.
Je ricanai.
- Vous plaisantez ? Jetez un coup dil dans ce coffre, vous verrez comme papa le tient propre. On pourrait manger dedans. Tout ce qu'il contient, c'est la roue de secours, un cric et une clé anglaise. Et en hiver, des chaînes.
Jensen parut pensif.
- Quel type de pneus utilise-t-il ?
- Des pneus sans chambres.
- Bien. Avec des chambres à air, beaucoup de conducteurs ont lhabitude de transporter une lame de ressort comme démonte-pneu. Mais dans ton cas, ce n'est pas vraisemblable.
Il se tut, réfléchit puis dit :
- Tout de même, j'aimerais vérifier auprès de ton père au sujet de cette lame. En attendant, parle-moi de ce Jack Burton. 
Il étala quelques papiers devant lui.
- Par où dois-je commencer ? demandai-je en me sentant soudain mieux.
Il ne répondit pas. Il contemplait deux feuillets posés côte à côte. Il étudia l'un, puis l'autre. Finalement, il leva la tête.
- Toi et Jack Burton, vous sortez pas mal avec d'autres gars, n'est-ce pas ?
- C'est exact.
- Une sorte de bande.
- Je n'appellerais pas ça ainsi, sergent. Vous savez comme c'est devenu un mot qui sonne mal, à notre époque. Pourquoi voyez-vous partout...
- ... le mal ? Je vais te dire pourquoi. Tu n'as pas la voiture de ton père tous les soirs. Je ne pense pas qu'il te la laisserait. Donc, s'il conserve son coffre si net, la lame de ressort n'est pas forcée de s'y trouver en permanence. Tu sais... une lame de ressort fait un excellent rossignol, surtout quand l'extrémité est limée. Il faudra que je voie ce petit joujou. Maintenant, si ta bande opérait des cambriolages - cette bande que nous n'avons pas encore coincée... - tu aurais sur toi une lame de ressort certains soirs.
Je désignai les papiers sur la table.
- Je suppose que c'est écrit là-dessus.
Il les tapota.
- Oh ! non. Il n'y a pas un mot à ce sujet. Mais un de ces rapports dit que celui qui a voulu pousser le corps de Joyce Reynolds sous les rochers a été obligé de s'agenouiller. Sur l'autre rapport, il y a une petite note disant que ton père avait demandé pourquoi il y avait de la terre aux genoux de ton pantalon lorsqu'on t'a amené hier soir.
Il se leva en disant:
- Je me demande... Si on allait chercher ce pantalon pour le donner à analyser au labo, y trouverait-on la même terre que celle qui est près des rochers ?
Je ne pus rien dire. Le pantalon n'avait pas encore été nettoyé. Je savais d'où provenait la terre qui en maculait les genoux.

_


----------



## barbarella (25 Janvier 2003)

Eh bien en voilà un dont l'avenir est assuré, bien balancée ton histoire ApplePie. Bravo


----------



## ApplePie (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Eh bien en voilà un dont l'avenir est assuré, bien balancée ton histoire ApplePie. Bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
merci barbarella !!


----------



## barbarella (26 Janvier 2003)

C'est sincère, à quand la prochaine


----------



## ApplePie (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'est sincère, à quand la prochaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
tu y tiens ?? compte tenu de l'intérêt des "faux rhumeurs"... plutôt en message privé


----------



## barbarella (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
tu y tiens ?? compte tenu de l'intérêt des "faux rhumeurs"... plutôt en message privé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu me donnes ton adresse


----------



## ApplePie (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu me donnes ton adresse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
*rappelle-toi : je n'ai pas ton habileté : cela dit mon adresse est dans mon profil !! ce qui n'est pas ton cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tiens, barbapapa s'est muée en cendrillon  !!
as tu trouvé chaussure à ton pied ?





enfin, les amis de cendrillon étaient des souris, pas un serpent :





... à moins que tu ne te fasses appeler alice :



*


----------



## barbarella (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
rappelle-toi : je n'ai pas ton habileté : cela dit mon adresse est dans mon profil !! ce qui n'est pas ton cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/QUOTE]

Je vais te raconter une histoire, qui peut expliquer ma prudence :

Ça se passe aux Etats-Unis, cest curieux, comme certaines choses ne se passent quà létranger.
Ce sont deux jeunes gens, qui se rencontrent sur un forum, sur Internet, commencent à échanger divers points de vues, se trouvent quelques points communs. Il lui demande si elle veut bien le rencontrer, ce quelle accepte sans hésiter. Ils conviennent donc dun jour, dune heure, elle lui transmet ses coordonnées. 

Il se présente chez elle, et sais tu ce quil fait ? 


Il la zigouille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
intéressante ton "aventure" !!* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah çà tu l'as trouvé ta Julie Lescaut !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * c'est drôle comme l'individu le plus net possible peut douter et perdre ses moyens dans une confrontation avec la police ou la justice. * 

[/QUOTE]

Je te le fais pas dire....sans compter les questions fermées dirigées qui influençent indubitablement les témoins.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je vais te raconter une histoire, qui peut expliquer ma prudence....... * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah la litté-rature !!!!

Désolé d'arriver en retard et de ne pas avoir pu participer à la petite sauterie


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
tu y tiens ?? compte tenu de l'intérêt des "faux rhumeurs"... plutôt en message privé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

non, no je suis là. Ici. 


Une autre, tatata, une autre, tatata, une autre, tatata, une autre, tatata,


----------



## ApplePie (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

non, no je suis là. Ici. 


Une autre, tatata, une autre, tatata, une autre, tatata, une autre, tatata,



* 

[/QUOTE]
*pas incitative, ta petite chanson !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## ApplePie (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je vais te raconter une histoire, qui peut expliquer ma prudence :

Ça se passe aux Etats-Unis, cest curieux, comme certaines choses ne se passent quà létranger.
Ce sont deux jeunes gens, qui se rencontrent sur un forum, sur Internet, commencent à échanger divers points de vues, se trouvent quelques points communs. Il lui demande si elle veut bien le rencontrer, ce quelle accepte sans hésiter. Ils conviennent donc dun jour, dune heure, elle lui transmet ses coordonnées. 

Il se présente chez elle, et sais tu ce quil fait ? 


Il la zigouille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
*je vais affûter mes instruments !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






tu ne risques rien, tu es femme et mère ; je ne tiens pas à séparer un enfant d'avec sa maman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## barbarella (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
je vais affûter mes instruments !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






tu ne risques rien, tu es femme et mère ; je ne tiens pas à séparer un enfant d'avec sa maman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

[/QUOTE]

Sur ce coup, rien à dire je suis entièrement d'accord, donc je ne dis rien (mais c'est exceptionnel)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## ApplePie (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Sur ce coup, rien à dire je suis entièrement d'accord, donc je ne dis rien (mais c'est exceptionnel)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
*... à moins que le papa ne soit complice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*_ (remplacer une de 40 par deux de 20 est un fantasme courant !!)   

cela me fait penser, pour rester dans le sujet, que l'on a plus besoin de rencontrer un inconnu dans le train ("strangers in a train") pour "échanger" des assassinats, le net est suffisant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## barbarella (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
... à moins que le papa ne soit complice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 (remplacer une de 40 par deux de 20 est un fantasme courant !!)   

cela me fait penser, pour rester dans le sujet, que l'on a plus besoin de rencontrer un inconnu dans le train ("strangers in a train") pour "échanger" des assassinats, le net est suffisant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*_ 

[/QUOTE]

Merci du tuyau Applepie, je viens de désinstaller ses deux navigateurs, j'ai la situation en mains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## ApplePie (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Merci du tuyau Applepie, je viens de désinstaller ses deux navigateurs, j'ai la situation en mains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
*moi ce que j'en dis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*
je ne serais, en tout cas, pas intéressé par un échange de ce type avec ton époux... je t'apprécie trop !!


----------



## minime (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr />cela me fait penser, pour rester dans le sujet, que l'on a plus besoin de rencontrer un inconnu dans le train ("strangers in a train") pour "échanger" des assassinats, le net est suffisant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/QUOTE]

_L'inconnu du Nord-Express_ pour les non-anglophones.

Bande annonce d'époque (double-cliquer le fichier dans le Finder pour lancer RealPlayer).


----------



## barbarella (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * 

L'inconnu du Nord-Express pour les non-anglophones.

Bande annonce d'époque (double-cliquer le fichier dans le Finder pour lancer RealPlayer).   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'arrive sur une page inconnue


----------



## minime (28 Janvier 2003)

Et comme ça ? Testé dans Chimera (mais il a toujours du mal avec Real) et dans Safari, IE5, OmniWeb.


----------



## barbarella (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Et comme ça ? Testé dans Chimera (mais il a toujours du mal avec Real) et dans Safari, IE5, OmniWeb.   * 

[/QUOTE]

42,99 euros, tu touches une com, j'espère


----------



## minime (28 Janvier 2003)

42 de quoi ? Si tu parles de Real Player il y a un lien bien caché en haut à droite de cette page pour télécharger la version gratuite. La bande annonce n'était pas disponible en QuickTime, c'était Real ou Windows Media Player...


----------



## barbarella (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * 42 de quoi ? Si tu parles de Real Player il y a un lien bien caché en haut à droite de cette page pour télécharger la version gratuite. La bande annonce n'était pas disponible en QuickTime, c'était Real ou Windows Media Player... * 

[/QUOTE]

Si je suis les liens free j'arrive  ici


----------



## ApplePie (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * 

L'inconnu du Nord-Express pour les non-anglophones.

Bande annonce d'époque (double-cliquer le fichier dans le Finder pour lancer RealPlayer).   * 

[/QUOTE]
*à ne pas confondre avec  strangers in the night









*


----------



## barbarella (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
à ne pas confondre avec  strangers in the night









 

[/QUOTE]

Dommage que ce ne soit qu'un extrait, la voix de Sinatra est magique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------

